# Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch



## torino

Hallo
ich finde es wurde nie so wirklich das wichtige über diesen Köder gesagt ! Wie ködert man ihn an ? Nimmt man von ihn Stücke oder den ganzen Fisch auf Plattfisch ? Und wenn man den Fisch ganz anködern kann dann wie groß können dann die Fische sein ? Und was nimmt man für Haken Größen ? Und man sagt ja man sollte für den Fang dieses Köders ein Heringsvorfach mit kleinen Haken nehmen nur man sagt auch mit Goldenen Haken können es keine anderen sein ? 
Und dann halt schreibt einfach was noch wichtig sein könnte darüber !!


----------



## FangeNichts5

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Tobiasfische (hier werden sie auch Sandaale genannt) fängt man meistens zufällig. Entweder hakt man sie seitlich, oder sie beißen regulär, wobei ersteres öfter eintritt. Ob man es wirklich gezielt versuchen kann, bezweifle ich. Meistens sind es Zufallsfänge.

Auch die Wirkung auf Plattfisch ist mir unbekannt, sie sind aber ein guter Raubfischköder. Vor allem Dorsche (mit viel Glück auch ein Wolfsbarsch) ziehen sich gerne einmal nen Sandaal rein. Wie man den anködert, ist Geschmackssache. Man kann ihn in Stücke schneiden oder ganz lassen und ähnlich wie einen Gummifisch "aufziehen". Ich würde dafür, je nach Größe, mindestens einen 2/0er Haken nehmen.#

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.#6

P.S. Warum versuchst du es denn nicht mit Wattwürmern auf Plattfisch? M. M. nach wesentlich fängiger.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Hallo torino,

ich habe von einem alten französischem Brandungsangler am Atlantik folgende Anköderung gezeigt bekommen (selbstverständlich beim toten Sandaal):

Der Haken wird durch die Augen geführt, herum gedreht und im Nacken nochmals durch gestochen. So flattert er schön mit der Strömung und ich habe so prima Steinbutt und Wolfsbarsch gefangen.

Ich gebe aber FangeNichts5 recht. Für unsere Platten (Kliesche und Co.) würde ich eher Wattwurm und Ringler nehmen. Steinbutt geht aber wirklich gut auf Sandaal.

Viel Erfolg.

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Tobiasfische (hier werden sie auch Sandaale genannt) fängt man meistens zufällig. Entweder hakt man sie seitlich, oder sie beißen regulär, wobei ersteres öfter eintritt. Ob man es wirklich gezielt versuchen kann, bezweifle ich. Meistens sind es Zufallsfänge.
> 
> Auch die Wirkung auf Plattfisch ist mir unbekannt, sie sind aber ein guter Raubfischköder. Vor allem Dorsche (mit viel Glück auch ein Wolfsbarsch) ziehen sich gerne einmal nen Sandaal rein. Wie man den anködert, ist Geschmackssache. Man kann ihn in Stücke schneiden oder ganz lassen und ähnlich wie einen Gummifisch "aufziehen". Ich würde dafür, je nach Größe, mindestens einen 2/0er Haken nehmen.#
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.#6
> 
> 
> Hallo Timo,#h
> 
> was den Fang von Tobis angeht,so hat Torino schon Recht.Vor Jahren gab es in HS einen guten Bestand an Tobis.
> Ich habe viele Jahre meinen Köderbedarf damit decken können.Das Heringsvorfach wurde so weit wie möglich ausgeworfen,und mit einer sensiblen Rute langsam über Grund eingezogen.Kleinste Heringsfetzen am Haken wurden gerne genommen.Ohn geht aber auch,wenn auch schlechter.
> Leider gibt es in HS bedingt durch die Saugbagger keinen
> nennenswerten Bestand mehr.:r
> 4-5cm lange Stücke vom Tobi haben mir über Jahre viele Aale
> bis über 3 Pfund im Hafen beschert.
> Würde zugunsten eines frischen Tobis jederzeit auf Wattwürmer verzichten.Aber sie müßen frisch sein.Selbst welche vom Vortag fangen bereits schlechter.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich finde es wurde nie so wirklich das wichtige über diesen Köder gesagt ! Wie ködert man ihn an ? Nimmt man von ihn Stücke oder den ganzen Fisch auf Plattfisch ? Und wenn man den Fisch ganz anködern kann dann wie groß können dann die Fische sein ? Und was nimmt man für Haken Größen ? Und man sagt ja man sollte für den Fang dieses Köders ein Heringsvorfach mit kleinen Haken nehmen nur man sagt auch mit Goldenen Haken können es keine anderen sein ?
> Und dann halt schreibt einfach was noch wichtig sein könnte darüber !!


 
Hallo torino,

ich ködere meine Tobis so an: 
Ich nehme einen 1er Plattfischhaken und führe den am Vorfach mit der Ködernadel nach hinten durch den Tobi und zwar so das ich den Haken aus den Kiemen schauen lasse. Dann führe ich ins Maul Zahnstocher aus Holz ein, so daß er ganz leichten Auftrieb bekommt. Ein paar Zentimeter hinter dem Fisch schalte ich dann ein Bleischrot aufs Vorfach.
Optimal ist es dann, wenn sich der Tobi bei Wasserbewegungen leicht vom Boden abhebt. 
So verhalten sich Tobis auch real - die stehen oft auf dem Grund um bei Gefahr sofort im Sand zu verschwinden.

Auf Steinbutt kannst Du ruhig einen ganzen Tobi verwenden, in so ein Steinbuttmaul paßt ne Menge rein.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Moin,

Tobis sind auch exzellente Mefoköder! Hatten auf ner 100er Langleine mal ein paar Haken mit Tobis bestückt und auf alle hatten wir Mefos.

Wenn ich mal welche habe, dann ziehe ich sie, egal für welchen Zielfisch, auf wie einen Twister. Da ich auch schonmal Platten hatte, die von dem Vorfach gleich beide Haken inhaliert haben, denk ich mal, dass die vor so nem zierlichen kleinen Fischchen auch nicht halt machen.

Mit Glück kann man sie übrigens vor Fehmarn/Niobe nahe der Untiefentonne gut fangen.

Gruß


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Tobis sind auch exzellente Mefoköder! Hatten auf ner 100er Langleine mal ein paar Haken mit Tobis bestückt und auf alle hatten wir Mefos.



In Norwegen?

In Deutschland wohl eher nicht, oder!?  ;-)

TL
Rolf


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> *In Norwegen?*
> 
> In Deutschland wohl eher nicht, oder!? ;-)
> 
> TL
> Rolf


 


In Norwegen wohl auch nicht.Sind dort für Turis verboten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## shorty 38

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Hallo, im Norden von Dänemark kannst Du auf Bauernhöfen, Tankstellen, Häfen und Angelläden Tobis (Sandaale) flächendeckend kaufen. Ferner sind sie sehr leicht mit dem Heringsvorfach an den Innenmolen von Hanstholm zu fangen. Ich habe sie immer aufgezogen (tot) oder auch stückchenweise gefischt. Sie fangen im Frühjahr oder hauptsächlich im Sommer viele Hornis und Makrelen an der Wasserkugel oder am Spiro. Beim Grundangeln von der Mole sind sie ein guter Ersatzköder zum Watti oder zum Ringler. Solltest Du dort oben mal keine Würmer bekommen, greif einfach auf gefrorene Tobis zurück. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> In Norwegen?
> 
> In Deutschland wohl eher nicht, oder!?  ;-)
> 
> TL
> Rolf




Doch, doch, das war in Deutschland! Ist aber auch schon etwas her |rolleyes

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Doch, doch, das war in Deutschland! Ist aber auch schon etwas her |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß


 



Und du hast die Erlaubnis in Deutschland mit Langleine
zu fischen ?#c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## shorty 38

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Respekt, 100 Haken auf einer Langleine und dann noch Meerfollen. War das eine schwimmende Langleine oder eine Grundleine? |kopfkrat Gruß Shorty


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Jeder kann sich in SH die Erlaubnis zum fischen mit der Langleine kaufen.

Kostet so um 20€ für 2 Jahre.

Nennt sich dann Hobbyfischerei und ist ein Zusatz zum Fischereischein.

Beste Grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Jeder kann sich in SH die Erlaubnis zum fischen mit der Langleine kaufen.
> 
> Kostet so um 20€ für 2 Jahre.
> 
> Nennt sich dann Hobbyfischerei und ist ein Zusatz zum Fischereischein.
> 
> Beste Grüße


 




Danke,wieder was dazu gelernt.Tolles Bundesland.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Auf jeden Fall sind Tobis scharf auf etwas glitzerndes. Das kann ein Fussel Mylar aus der Bindestube sein, mit irisierendem Licht. Die Tobis wollen diesen vermeidlichen Gegner verbeißen und hängen dann am Haken. Nicht mit dem Maul, sie wurden gerissen. Hatte ich schon oft,jedoch noch nie am Heringsvorfach.

Flundern mögen lieber Wattis.


----------



## Northcoast

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Moin,

Hat jemand ne Idee wo man aktuell Tobis frisch oder Tk beziehen kann?
Welche Köderfische könnte man alternativ für Platt-und Leo Angelei in der Ostsee verwenden?

Grüsse North


----------



## Eristo

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Jeder kann sich in SH die Erlaubnis zum fischen mit der Langleine kaufen.
> 
> Kostet so um 20€ für 2 Jahre.
> 
> Nennt sich dann Hobbyfischerei und ist ein Zusatz zum Fischereischein.
> 
> Beste Grüße



----------------------------------------------------

Meines Wissens ist die Langleine mit bis zu 100 Haken für Hobbyfischer in SH ab 01.01.2013 entfallen.#d

Ciao
Erich


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Mein Beitrag war auch von 2011#h


----------



## kappi1974

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



Northcoast schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Hat jemand ne Idee wo man aktuell Tobis frisch oder Tk beziehen kann?
> Welche Köderfische könnte man alternativ für Platt-und Leo Angelei in der Ostsee verwenden?
> 
> Grüsse North




Ich würde ebenfalls gerne wissen ob und wo man Tobis bestellen kann.Vielleicht kann mir/uns ja jemand welche schicken der an Tobis rankommt,natürlich gegen Bezahlung versteht sich.
Hier an der Nordseeküste bekommt man keine.Hab da schon so ziemlich jeden Fischer und Fischerreihafen abgeklappert :r


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



kappi1974 schrieb:


> Ich würde ebenfalls gerne wissen ob und wo man Tobis bestellen kann.Vielleicht kann mir/uns ja jemand welche schicken der an Tobis rankommt,natürlich gegen Bezahlung versteht sich.
> *Hier an der Nordseeküste bekommt man keine*.Hab da schon so ziemlich jeden Fischer und Fischerreihafen abgeklappert :r


 

Würde mal bei den Krabbenfischern nachfragen. Früher habe ich die Tobis häufig in deren Netzen gesehen.:m


----------



## kappi1974

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Bei den Krabbenfischer war ich auch schon.Die sagen aber das die keine fangen,und wenn doch gehen die wieder ins Wasser weil die sonst Ärger bekommen würden |gr:


----------



## Eristo

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



kappi1974 schrieb:


> Bei den Krabbenfischer war ich auch schon.Die sagen aber das die keine fangen,und wenn doch gehen die wieder ins Wasser weil die sonst Ärger bekommen würden |gr:



----------------------------------------------------

Das würde erklären, weshalb es offenbar keine gefrorenen Sandaale mehr im Online-Versand gibt. Als Kommentar steht meistens nur: "Zur Zeit nicht lieferbar":r

Grundsätzlich sind sicher auch kleine gefrorene Stinte geeignet. Die gibt es z.B. in verschiedenen Baumärkten mit Aquaristik-Abteilung recht günstig als Futter.:m

Ich habe damit selber bereits sehr erfolgreich auf Dorsch und Butt geangelt, allerdings vom Angelkutter aus.#h

Ciao
Erich


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



Eristo schrieb:


> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Das würde erklären, weshalb es offenbar keine gefrorenen Sandaale mehr im Online-Versand gibt. Als Kommentar steht meistens nur: "Zur Zeit nicht lieferbar":r
> 
> Grundsätzlich sind sicher auch kleine gefrorene Stinte geeignet. Die gibt es z.B. in verschiedenen Baumärkten mit Aquaristik-Abteilung recht günstig als Futter.:m
> 
> Ich habe damit selber bereits sehr erfolgreich auf Dorsch und Butt geangelt, allerdings vom Angelkutter aus.#h
> 
> Ciao
> Erich


 


Hallo Erich,#h

wie befestigst du die Stinte am Haken, sie müßten doch recht weich sein?


----------



## Eristo

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Erich,#h
> 
> wie befestigsr du die Stinte am Haken, sie müßten doch recht weich sein?



-------------------------------------


Die Stinte sind zwischen 4-7cm groß, sie lassen sich mit dem Kopf zuerst recht gut auf einen Butthaken schieben, ähnlich wie ein Twister oder Gufi. 

In dieser Größe haben sie nur ein Gewicht von wenigen Gramm, in der 100g-Tüte von Hornbach (1,99€) sind geschätzte 20 Stück. Dadurch halten sie überraschend gut. Ich habe auch mit kräftigen Würfen hinter Pilkern um 100g keine Verluste gehabt. #h

Ciao
Erich


----------



## kappi1974

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Kleine Ministinte hab ich in der Truhe liegen.Werd die am WE mal testen was die Platten dazu meinen


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

die gurkenriechendedn Dinger kannst vergessen. Vielleicht gehen die in der Elbe und Donau paar  Zander und Co. und vielleicht den ein oder anderen Strombutt in der Elbe. Fuer die Ostsee oder Meer meist ungeeignet.  Glaube sogar das die Krabben die nicht fressen wuerden.
Immer wenn die Saison war, habe ich mir als Kind paar von dennen besorgt und versucht damit. Habe nie was damit gefangen in der Ostsee. Hering KRABBE oder Tauwurm Krabbe geht besser oder auch leicht gekochte Miesmucheln oder auch rohe Muscheln presentiert in ARMA MESH
[http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fox-Arma-Mesh-System-Standard-Fine-and-Heavy-Mesh-/110718892798

Fuer Wettkaempfe umbedings weisse Seeringelwuermer und Peeler Crabs ausprobieren


ansonsten einfach mit paar Leuten zusammen bestellen.
Keine Ahnung was der Versand nach Deutschland kostet, machen es aber.
http://www.onlinebaitsuk.co.uk/


----------



## magi

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

@ bellybootangler
Lebendköder werden von Online Baits UK (leider) nicht versendet. Es besteht aber die Möglichkeit z.B. konservierte Wattwürmer (oiled black lugs, 10 St. 3,20 Pfund) zu ordern.
By the way: Gibt es Erfahrungswerte mit den oiled black lugs?


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



magi schrieb:


> @ bellybootangler
> Lebendköder werden von Online Baits UK (leider) nicht versendet. Es besteht aber die Möglichkeit z.B. konservierte Wattwürmer (oiled black lugs, 10 St. 3,20 Pfund) zu ordern.
> By the way: Gibt es Erfahrungswerte mit den oiled black lugs?



die sind in Ordnung. Fangen besser als normale Wattwuermer. Besser sind jedoch gefrorene Blacklug ohne Salz. Gibt auch gesalzene zu kaufen.
Ich bevorzuge jedoch peeler crabs gefroren. Kosten zwar bisschen, fangen aber besser.

ansonsten wenn Du zur Insel faehrst einfach auf dem Rueckweg gute Gefriertasche mitbringen beim Fischhaendler anhalten und reichlich Eis holen und dann Tasche Full fuehlen mit allem Gefriergut. kannst dann auch rote und gelbe Maden kaufen)

In Holand und Danemark verkaufen sie allerdings auch ueberall gefrorene Koeder.Muss wirklich sagen die moisten Sandaale die ich in Deutschland gesehen habe waren mit Gefrierbrand. Die fressen noch nicht einmal die Taschenkrebse


----------



## Brassenwürger

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Ich habe mit (gefrorenen) Sandaalen/Tobis an der Dänischen Nordseeküste schon hervorragend Platte gefangen.#6
Die haben da teilweise jeden anderen Köder inklusive Watt- und Seeringelwürmern in den Schatten gestellt. Vor ein paar Jahren haben wir von der Hafenmole in Hirtshals mit den Dingern ein derartiges Plattfischmassaker veranstaltet, dass selbst die Dänen aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus kamen. Ich habe mir die Tobis immer auf der Fahrt gen Dänemark bei Dirk Sennholz in Flensburg besorgt, außerdem bekommt man die auch in manchen Futterhäusern und Zoogeschäften als Futterfische für die Meeresaquaristik. Auf Bestellung über einen Großhändler (FiMö Aquaristik) sogar im preisgünstigen Kilo - Beutel...
Selbst gefangen habe ich große Sandaale schon an den Stränden/Molen von Hirtshals, Lökken, Agger und Thyboroen...(DK) auf kleine Heringsvorfächer in der Dämmerung. Die großen (bis 30cm lang und fingerdick) schmecken gebraten wie Stint übrigens köstlich...|supergri
Angeködert habe ich die je nach Größe am Stück oder halbiert, einfach wie einen Wurm auf den Haken gezogen...
Und..es gibt zwei Arten an Europas Küsten, den großen und den kleinen Sandaal, beide sind Top Köder für ALLE Meeresfische. Auch im Frühsommer an der Ostsee als Hornhechtköder sind sie besser als alles andere...wenn man sie denn hat...#6


----------



## Alcedo Atthis

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Für mich stellt sich dabei nur die Frage, woher bekomme ich frische Tobse Anfang Mai auf Rügen, speziell Glowe?
Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen...


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

moin, musst mal die fischer in glowe, schaprode, hiddensee abklappern...die fischen teilweise damit(langleine auf aal und dorsch...vielleicht ist es aber auch noch zu früh für die langleinenfischerei)


----------



## Alcedo Atthis

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Also die Peter's aus Polkow haben mir telefonisch schon mal ne Absage erteilt, mit den Fischern darfst da nicht rechnen....


----------



## shR!mp

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Frisch wird das schlecht, aber die Anglläden haben immer gefrorene Sandaale gehabt zumindest vor 3-4 Jahren noch


----------



## Kotzi

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Moin, welche Angelläden denn?


----------



## 2911hecht

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Moin, welche Angelläden denn?


Moin,hier gibts die gleich im 1kg Beutel,leider zur Zeit aber ausverkauft.
Sonst haben die Tobse immer!https://tz-terraristik.de/terraristik/frostfutter-terraristik/frostfutter-fische.html


----------



## shR!mp

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Holzerland und Klatt und co in Bergen hatten immer gefrorene Tobse gehabt. Aber wie gesagt das ist schon etwas her. Hab mir die damals immer zum Hornfischangeln mit Spiro geholt.


----------



## Kotzi

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Vielen Dank 
Da muss man dann nicht bestellen wenns nen Angelladen auf Rügen gibt der die Dinger auch so hat.


----------



## eiswerner

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Hallo,
wenn mir ein Kollege bis mitte Mai welche besorgen könnte 
( für Norwegen, wir Fahren am 17.Mai) das wäre Super da ich ganz im süden Wohne.
Preise bitte per Pn.
Gruß Werner


----------



## Alcedo Atthis

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

@ Kotzi: also der Laden in Altenkirchen führt keine, schon angefragt, in Bergen siehts ähnlich aus und die Fischer sind auch aussen vor...
Also selber fangen...


----------



## gdno

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> @ Kotzi: also der Laden in Altenkirchen führt keine, schon angefragt, in Bergen siehts ähnlich aus und die Fischer sind auch aussen vor...
> Also selber fangen...


 

 Würde mich mal interessieren wie und wo man die am besten fangen kann.......#c
 hab die bislang auch immer kaufen müssen|kopfkrat


----------



## Eristo

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



gdno schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wie und wo man die am besten fangen kann.......#c
> hab die bislang auch immer kaufen müssen|kopfkrat


-----------------------------------------------------

Es gibt offenbar seit einiger Zeit ein Sandaal-Fangverbot in mehreren EU-Fanggebieten. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, welches die gesperrten Gebiete sind.:m



Verordnung (EU) Nr. 841/2013 der Kommission vom 30. August 2013 über ein Verbot des Fangs von Sandaal und dazugehörigen Beifängen in den EU-Gewässern der Gebiete IIa, IIIa und IV und in den EU-Gewässern der Sandaal-Bewirtschaftungsgebiete 1, 2, 3 und 4 (mit Ausnahme der Gewässer innerhalb von 6 Seemeilen von den Basislinien des Vereinigten Königreichs bei Shetland, Fair Isle und Foula) für Schiffe unter der Flagge Deutschlands


----------



## 2911hecht

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



gdno schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wie und wo man die am besten fangen kann.......#c
> hab die bislang auch immer kaufen müssen|kopfkrat


Bei uns kommen Sandaale im April in Schwärmen an Seebrücken vor,mit Heringspatanostern(ganz kleine Haken)kann man sich welche angeln.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CLz9AuU7A4


----------



## Alcedo Atthis

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Jepp, Heringspaternoster mit den kleinsten Haken die du kriegen kannst, 50 g Birne und ganz langsam über Grund reinzuppeln, so hat man mir's auch beschrieben...
Bei Kreptiz soll's da gut laufen, aber ist nur Hörensagen...
man, jetzt muss ich mir auch noch Köfi's stippen, bevor ich auf Forelle geh...


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Ich habe mir dafür Paternoster von" Lineaeffe" geholt mit einer hakengröße 12,14, und 16 ....

Die müssten passen! Kleinere Paternoster habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gefunden...


lG Max#6


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dafür Paternoster von" Lineaeffe" geholt mit einer hakengröße 12,14, und 16 ....
> 
> Die müssten passen! *Kleinere Paternoster habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gefunden...*
> 
> 
> lG Max#6


 

Evtl. gibt es die Hegenen für Felchen noch kleiner. Aber die genannten Hakengrößen passen schon gut.#6


----------



## Alcedo Atthis

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



> Ich habe mir dafür Paternoster von" Lineaeffe" geholt mit einer hakengröße 12,14, und 16 ....


Stell mal 'nen Link oder sonstige Bezugsquellen, das kleinste was ich finde sind mit 10er Einzelhaken oder 12er Drillingen...


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Moritz in Nauen...
Ich habe die nicht im Internet gekauft. Da ich auch schon ewing auf der suche bin nach so kleinen Paternostern , habe ich die durch zufall beim stöbern gefunden habe.
Ich habe mir auch schon selber welche gebunden...

Die Paternoster kommen wahrscheinlich aus Japan, da dort nur die Firma+ Sabiki steht und der Rest auf Japanisch....


lG Max|wavey:


----------



## Alcedo Atthis

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

hab jetzt bei Ebay ein Schnäppchen gemacht...
Heringspaternoster von Daiwa Gr.10 echte Fischhaut 25 Stück für 25€ incl. Versand...
bei der Größe kann man sie noch für beides benutzen, Heringe und Tobse...


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

macht es eigentlich nen praktischen Unterschied zwischen Tobsen und Heringsstücken? 
 Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

He, Profi's#h Die Frage von nem Gebirgsbewohner war ernst gemeint, ich wollte mir nicht das Schlußwort anmaßen

 Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



angler1996 schrieb:


> macht es eigentlich nen praktischen Unterschied zwischen Tobsen und Heringsstücken?
> Gruß A.


 

Solltest du in einem Fischereihafen auf Aal angeln, dann nach meiner Erfahrung schon. Ich fange bestimmt 80% meiner wenigen Aale auf frische Tobistücke.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Solltest du in einem *Fischereihafen* auf Aal angeln, dann nach meiner Erfahrung schon. Ich fange bestimmt 80% meiner wenigen Aale auf frische Tobistücke.



 Dies wäre eine Möglichkeit|supergri#h
 Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



angler1996 schrieb:


> He, Profi's#h Die Frage von nem Gebirgsbewohner war ernst gemeint, ich wollte mir nicht das Schlußwort anmaßen
> 
> Gruß A.



Zum einen kann man "mundgerechten" Stücken oder den Tobiasfisch auch im Ganzen als Köder anbieten. Zum anderen hat man nicht immer die Möglichkeit frischen Hering zu fangen, da er ja die meiste Zeit fern der Küste ist. Tobiasfisch auf Heringspaternoster hat mir da so manches mal den Angeltag gerettet. Gerade da, wo man die Tobiasfische gesehen oder selbst gefangen hat, sind sie oft auch die Hauptbeute der anderen Jäger. Sowohl als Köder für Plattfisch, Hornhecht oder Dorsch, als auch bei entsprechender Größe in der Pfanne frittiert, durchaus lecker. 

Grüße in die Berge|wavey:

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

wenn man es bis zu Ende denkt :q und nicht hinterm Schreibtisch |schlaf:diesen macht, bekommt man es auch erklärt, Danke
 Gruß A.


----------



## gdno

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

oki, heringspaternoster hab ich noch passende da, muss noch was an die haken ran(maden, minifischfetzen) oder reicht die glitzerfolie? 
 fang ich die tobsen über sandgrund oder auch auf kies und geröll?, tagsüber oder nachts?


----------



## Alcedo Atthis

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Ich hatte voriges Jahr im Mai auf Tobse die unglaublichste Doublette meines Lebens,... zwei MeFo's gleichzeitig...
auch wenn die Kleinere??? in Sichtweite wieder ausgestiegen ist...
Also Ja, ich denke es gibt einem praktischen Unterschied zwischen Hering und Tobsen...


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



gdno schrieb:


> oki, heringspaternoster hab ich noch passende da, muss noch was an die haken ran(maden, minifischfetzen) oder reicht die glitzerfolie?
> fang ich die tobsen über sandgrund oder auch auf kies und geröll?, tagsüber oder nachts?



Nach meinen Erfahrungen reicht ein einfaches Heringspaternoster mit nicht zu großen Haken. Also ohne Maden oder Fetzen.
Gefangen habe ich sie sowohl tagsüber als auch in der Dämmerung. 
Sand ist sicher von Vorteil. In welcher Tiefe sie dabei stehen, muss man suchen. Manchmal hat es gereicht das Heringsblei über dem Grund schleifen zu lassen, wenig später waren sie davon wohl aufgeschreckt und haben im Mittelwasser gebissen. Das war auch von Tag zu Tag verschieden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## christh

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Habe vor 2 Tagen beim Brandungsangeln nen Dorsch gefangen in dessen Magen sich ein ca 10cm langer Tobi befand. Er war sicher noch nicht lange im Magen da er noch recht frisch aussah und fest wirkte. Habe ihn erstmal eingefroren. Kann ich mit dem tobi noch irgend etwas anfangen oder taugt er zu gar nix mehr?


----------



## looser-olly

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

moin Christ ,

 ich würde ihn schön ausnehmen (abschuppen nicht vergessen)
 leicht salzen , und dann in der Pfanne von beiden seiten kurz anbraten -(sehr lecker ) !!!
 du kannst ihn nartürlich auch räuchern , oder nach dem abbraten SAUER einlegen mit frischen zwiebeln und leckeren Kräutern !!
 ich hoffe , ich konnte dir weiterhelfen ,
 dann wünsch ich deiner Familie und dir guten appetitt !!


 lg olly.

 p.s.: gibt bestimmt noch andere leckere Rezepte für TOBI`S oder Sandspierlinge (wie er noch genannt wird) , musst mal googeln.


----------



## christh

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



looser-olly schrieb:


> moin Christ ,
> 
> ich würde ihn schön ausnehmen (abschuppen nicht vergessen)
> leicht salzen , und dann in der Pfanne von beiden seiten kurz anbraten -(sehr lecker ) !!!
> du kannst ihn nartürlich auch räuchern , oder nach dem abbraten SAUER einlegen mit frischen zwiebeln und leckeren Kräutern !!
> ich hoffe , ich konnte dir weiterhelfen ,
> dann wünsch ich deiner Familie und dir guten appetitt !!
> 
> 
> lg olly.
> 
> p.s.: gibt bestimmt noch andere leckere Rezepte für TOBI`S oder Sandspierlinge (wie er noch genannt wird) , musst mal googeln.



---------------------------
:q
Danke für das Rezept. Vielleicht ist so ein leicht angedauter Sandaal ja echt ne Delikatesse. Leicht fermentiert auf natürliche Weise im Dorschmagen. Es soll ja auch Leute geben die Kaffeebohnen zubereiten die im Darm einer Urwaldkatze vor sich hin fermentiert wurden. ;+

Aber ich meinte eigentlich ob der Sandaal noch als Köder taugt oder ob die Fische ihn verschmähen weil er schon mal in nem anderen Fisch drin war. Vielleicht hat ja einer schon Erfahrungen damit. Mein erster Gedanke war ihn auf nen Jighaken zu ziehen und ihn mal in der Ostsee an zu bieten. Weiß aber nicht wie gut der kleine Kerl mehrere Würfe übersteht.


----------



## Riesengrundel

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Naja ich kann ein Lied von singen:
 Hatte letzten herbst zum Spass 2 Dosen gefrohrene Tobse gekauft, mit denen ich vom Boot aus fischen wollte.
Das hat auch geklappt war der einzige an Bord mit Dorsch und noch einige Platte die aber auf Wurm gingen. Abends in der Brandung angekommen fällt dann der Blick auf die letzten 3 Würmer
Hmmmm ok n halber Hering is noch da und Tobse also 2 Ruten Tobse eine Hering eine Wurm. 
--> Was sich herausstellen sollte war folgendes: Wir dachten zwar auf Tobse geht Null während die 3 Würmer 2 Platte fingen.
Aber dem war nicht so ! Da von Zupfern auf den ruten nix zu sehen war wurden die Beiden nach ner Std. eingeholt auf beiden hingen Butt von 40 cm+ . Das Experiment wiederholt: Die Beiden rauswieder kein zupfer ... reinholen : dicke Scholle. Das ging mehrmals so !

Mein Fazit: als Ersatz und Notköder taugen eingefrohrene Tobiasfische allemal und sie scheinen selektiv die grossen Platten zu fangen !


----------



## Schulle01

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Egal wann ich frische "Tobi`s" bekommen konnte, sie waren immer ein Top-Köder.
Sowoh lin Ostsee, Nordsee und auch im Atlantik.
Meinen größten Steinbutt habe ich mit "Tobi" an einem Strand im Süden der wunderschönen Insel Bornholm gefangen.
Nach meiner Meinung ein super Köder für das Angeln im Meer.
Wie es mit konservierten "Tobi`s" läuft kann ich nicht sagen, hab es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

hi,

ich hab mir heute in HH ein paar tiefgefrorene Tobis gekauft und will Sie am Donnerstag mal testen. 
Nun hab ich aber eine Frage: wie mach ich die am besten am Haken fest?
Auftauen und dann wie Wattis aufziehen und dann mit Gummi festmachen oder habt ihr einen anderen Tipp für mich?


----------



## bensihari

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Hi Baum_1309,

wo hast Du die denn in HH bekommen?

VG Jens


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

hi

bei Martens in Rahlstedt


----------



## Riesengrundel

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich hab mir heute in HH ein paar tiefgefrorene Tobis gekauft und will Sie am Donnerstag mal testen.
> Nun hab ich aber eine Frage: wie mach ich die am besten am Haken fest?
> Auftauen und dann wie Wattis aufziehen und dann mit Gummi festmachen oder habt ihr einen anderen Tipp für mich?


 
Ich bevorzuge eig kleine bis mittlere Tobse die sind wunderbar anzuködern (mit 1 Haken) einfach Haken von vorne einmal durch den kopf, durchziehn rumdrehn und dann vom Rücken aus durch so dass er am Bauch rausschaut. Hört sich kompliziert an is aber einfach.
Ich versuch ma n Bild zu finden. Sollte die tobse weit über 10 cm sein is die Methode nicht mehr wirklich praktikabel und du solltest auf ne 2 Haken Montage umsteigen.


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

@Riesengrundel

ich kann es mir ca vorstellen. Werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren, hab mir aber für den Fall des Falles noch Gummibänder besorgt


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Ich schiebe die Tobiasfische mit Hilfe einer Wattwurmnadel auf den Haken. Dann mit mittelstarkem Ködergummi (Baitelastic) ordentlich sichern. Dafür habe ich mir als Hilfe eine ca 25 cm lange  Ködernadel auf den letzten 5 cm zu einer Art "s" gebogen. Auf youtube mal "bait loader breakaway" eingeben. Das prinzip lässt sich sehr leicht nachbauen, erleichtert das Arbeiten mit dem Ködergummi enorm. Dieses Paket übersteht auch mehrere Gewaltwürfe und wird mit Sicherheit von keinem Fisch gemopst. Haken nicht zu klein wählen, 1/0 -2/0, Köderfisch lässt sich dann einfacher aufziehen und die Spitze liegt frei für ein sicheres Haken. Keine Angst vor großen Ködern.


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

hier gibts auch noch ein paar infos:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sandeel+bait

interessanter thread. danke.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Von wegen "alte Threads zumachen".
Find ich klasse, wie immer wieder ältere Threads ausgegraben und mit neuem Leben gefüllt werden.

Und vor allem immer neue Tipps dabei kommen.

Danke dafür - und nun will ich auch mal Tobse ausprobieren..


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Moin Jungs,

ich fahre morgen nach LL und habe leider keine Sandaale dabei. Dafür etwas was bestimmt auch funktioniert - gefrorene Sardellen.

Die hab ich im Tiefkühlregal liegen sehen und konnte nicht widerstehen. Ich denke, wenn die Sardellen aufgetaut sind, dann duften sie richtig intensiv und sollten auch die Ostseefische verführen. Mit Gummiband gesichert werden die Fischlein am Samstag abend in der Brandung getestet.

Wenn ich wieder von der Insel zurück bin, dann schreib ich Euch ob´s geklappt hat.


----------



## Baum1309

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich fahre morgan nach LL und habe leider keine Sandaale dabei. Dafür etwas was bestimmt auch funktioniert - gefrorene Sardellen.
> 
> Die hab ich im Tiefkühlregal liegen sehen und konnte nicht widerstehen. Ich denke, wenn die Sardellen aufgetaut sind, dann duften sie richtig intensiv und sollten auch die Ostseefische verführen. Mit Gummiband gesichert werden die Fischlein am Samstag abend in der Brandung getestet.
> 
> Wenn ich wieder von der Insel zurück bin, dann schreib ich Euch ob´s geklappt hat.


 
Freu mich auf deinen Bericht, ich hatte dies letztes Jahr mal in Kiel vom Kai aus probiert und ist leider nichts geworden 
Hatte da aber auch das Problem mit dem runterrutschen vom Haken.


----------



## Allround_angler

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*

Hi!
Das Zauberwort bei der Fängigkeit von Sandaalen ist wohl die Frische. Beim Spinangeln hab ich diese in Dänemark ab und zu als Beifang gehabt und am Folgetag bereits gefroren und aufgezogen auf ein Buttvorfach (mit Baitelastic fixiert)  beim Brandungsangeln eingesetzt. Ich bekam innerhalb weniger Minuten einen Biss von einer 40er Flunder. Das war echt schön...Ich hatte noch Tobis aus dem Zoofachgeschäft dabei....Darauf biss garnix!!! Die rochen leider auch schon sehr stark nach Fisch und waren wohl auch keine Topware sondern eher für anspruchslose und hungrige Aquarienfische gedacht. Toll finde ich daß die Spinangelfänge von Tobis meist recht dick und lang ausfallen. So lassen sich auch gleich die kleineren Plattfische aussortieren, die meist vor den goßen Seeringlern oder Wattwürmern nicht mal Halt machen.


Grüsse

Jens


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Tobiasfisch auf Plattfisch*



Allround_angler schrieb:


> Hi!
> *Das Zauberwort bei der Fängigkeit von Sandaalen ist wohl die Frische.* Beim Spinangeln hab ich diese in Dänemark ab und zu als Beifang gehabt und am Folgetag bereits gefroren und aufgezogen auf ein Buttvorfach (mit Baitelastic fixiert) beim Brandungsangeln eingesetzt. Ich bekam innerhalb weniger Minuten einen Biss von einer 40er Flunder. Das war echt schön...Ich hatte noch Tobis aus dem Zoofachgeschäft dabei....Darauf biss garnix!!! Die rochen leider auch schon sehr stark nach Fisch und waren wohl auch keine Topware sondern eher für anspruchslose und hungrige Aquarienfische gedacht. Toll finde ich daß die Spinangelfänge von Tobis meist recht dick und lang ausfallen. So lassen sich auch gleich die kleineren Plattfische aussortieren, die meist vor den goßen Seeringlern oder Wattwürmern nicht mal Halt machen.
> 
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Jens


 

 So ist es. Ich verwende noch nicht mal Tobis vom Vortag. Zumindest die Aale streiken dann.:m


----------

